# insulation operating temp.? wet or dry locations?



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

There are tables in BS7671 for cable rating and temperature, normally a bs number is stamped on cable and possibly the reel/drum

the link below is for the cable you asked about and also lists others at left hand side

http://www.sellec.com/product_details.asp?d=3&c=26&p={72D9EDBE-B6FF-45D2-98D2-6A81F7C16FB4}


----------

